# Blinking power supply light, not booting



## Adware (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello all,

Today I tried moving my computer and when I tried to set everything back up, the computer wont boot, not even in bios. My computer is a Compaq Pressario SR1023WM.

All I get is a blinking Power supply light and a blinking light at the front of the computer. I opened up the case, unpugged all the connections from the power supply itself, and put the power cable back in. Now I get a solid Power supply light. I test all the connection 1 by 1 and got a solid power supply light untill i plugged the power supply to the mother board. Then the PS light started blinking again. 

Now i decited to remove the PCI and retest the SP to mobo, still blinking. I tried removing the processor, still blinking. Tried removing the ram, still blinking. 

Im running out of ideas 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Take a look at the connectors on that 20/24 pin connector. Are they black/brown/melted/discoloured? If not, I suspect either a short or a bad PSU. I'd try taking the motherboard out, and setting it up on a non-static bag or cardboard box to see if that works to eliminate a short to your case. Failing that, i'd try and get a spare PSU from either another machine or a friend to swap in to see if it works. If this works, it's time for yours to go bye bye  

Let us know,
Tim


----------



## TechDragon (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like a bad/shorted PSU. Like Rashiki said, check the 20/24 pin connector and the receptor on the motherboard, as well as any other plugs and receptors that go into the motherboard for signs of burning and melting. If another PSU doesn't work, then I suspect a motherboard short or a damaged motherboard. Try Rashikis method of eliminating the possibility of a short after trying another PSU, and if this doesn't fix the problem, I would definitely say your PSU is faulty.


----------



## Adware (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I took the motherboard out and layed it on some cardboard hooked up the psu only to the motherboard and still have the flashing psu light.

I wish I had another computer to test a different psu, but i don't 

I checked the 20/24 connectors (male and female) all looks good. No discoloration i can see. I also checked the other psu connectors and all look good.

So this has to be one of two things... One, shorted motherboard or two, faulty psu? 

If so... Anyone have any other ideas on how i can test and determin what is infact the problem out of these two?

If I can for sure determin its the psu then i can buy and replace it. But if its the motherboard, I guess i might as well buy a new computer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ask one of your friends if they have one they can loan you


----------

